

A new approach to monetizing social networks. - crazyirish
http://www.new.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=21614925101

======
crazyirish
Monetization finally comes to the Facebook application platform with the new
Wishlist application. Powered by Amazon's e-Commerce API, it enables users to
share their gift desires on Facebook. By leveraging the social aspects of
facebook and its increasing popularity as a place to plan events, the
application hopes to capture some of the important wedding registry & wish
list revenue.

